# Vintage drag decals



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for a website that I lost when my computer crashed. They sell vintage drag racing decals in 1/24, 1/25, and H.O.. Its not slixx or Patos Place if I remember right they might be on the west coast and the website was setup that you could browse by eras and it would tell you what model kit to use with them any help would be great. Just PM the info.
Thanks in advanced


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Anybody? Even something close.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gofer Racing Decals?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Whoopiekat maybe? I didn't see any HO decals though. 

http://whoopiekatdecals.com/HTML/AFX/afx.html


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

cool sites but, not them thanks


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

here ya go probably who your thinking of 

http://decalsbylucas.com/


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Spot on thats it.


440 dakota said:


> here ya go probably who your thinking of
> 
> http://decalsbylucas.com/


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Is that a boat trailer??????


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

cool car


----------

